# Giving drawing/sketches another shot



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 28, 2007)

I used to draw a lot but haven't had a lot of free time to sit down and sketch.. So had a chance to do so tonight..

Bay Appaloosa







Black pinto miniature






An appy and paint






and last but not least, my boy Sky


----------



## maplegum (Sep 28, 2007)

You are really good!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! I can't draw a stick figure well, I love the one of Skye


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow very nice! Keep working on them!!! Isn't it fun to sit down and produce something that you can be proud of like that. It is such a nice feeling. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Nancy (Sep 28, 2007)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> Wow very nice! Keep working on them!!! Isn't it fun to sit down and produce something that you can be proud of like that. It is such a nice feeling. Thanks for sharing!!!


Wow those are great.The one of Sky is exceptional he is such a handsome boy.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone.. A friend suggested getting the one of Sky digitized and put onto a jacket, so I'm going to look into that as we've been thinking about getting jackets done with the farm name on it, but all the embroidery places do not have horses that resemble a miniature and the one place said that if we could come up with a picture or sketch they can try and input it into their computer program and use it!

I sketched a few more last night, a mini donkey and foal and then an arabian stallion, but haven't had time to get them uploaded.. will try tonight or tomorrow


----------



## River1018 (Sep 29, 2007)

You do a very nice job!



:


----------

